# engine noise



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have kicker 1200.1 and 300.4 amps. Ive always had engine noise above 3000 rpms so I reran the rcas and speaker wire that the shop installed on the same side as the power cable. Replaced one of the rcas. The 3&4 channels were way down on the gain I checked the speakers and they are okay. So i turn the gain up a little and there is a crackling noise when the car is on. You can switch the rcas and it only follows those channels. Is it engine noise it only does it with the car on with the gain on 0 it makes no noise even above 3000 rpm What do you guys think thanks for your help


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I think its a bad amp but the shop I bought it from isnt that great anybody else ever have engine noise like this normally its a buzzing noise that ive heard. They said something about the spark plugs but i run ngk plugs and wires any help


----------



## mr_sarge (Apr 7, 2004)

reran you groud cable.

normally cause by a bad ground.

in a car there is physically 2 ground.

good ans bad 

try different ground it may be that.

also, your ground wire should never exeed 2 feet.

and if you have 2 amp or more, it's recommended to have different ground for each one


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

Make sure to sand down to bare metal wherever you're grounding to as well. Check out this link if you get a chance: Basic Car Audio Electronics 
Scroll about half way down and you should come to a section labelled: ENGINE NOISE (Alternator Whine).

-Travis


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

N13 Freak said:


> Make sure to sand down to bare metal wherever you're grounding to as well. Check out this link if you get a chance: Basic Car Audio Electronics
> Scroll about half way down and you should come to a section labelled: ENGINE NOISE (Alternator Whine).
> 
> -Travis


alternator noise is not a crackling sound and ground blocks can be used when you have multiple amps to ground. i agree to check the ground the shop used. it is the most common source of a problem. were you saying the sound follows a certain set of rca's or is it the same channels on the amp?


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

It prob wouldn't hurt to re-ground your altenator just in case, and just re-ground the amp's and see what happen's. It's a bad ground that's for sure but it's finding it that's all, take your time and go through it all step by step and you'll figure it out!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I redid the ground at the same time I did the rcas. The alternator is reground with 4 ga wire. The grounds are bare metal the cap ground is hard to get nut it appears good. The noise folows the 3 & 4 channels on the amp no matter what rca I use. Thanks for everyones help


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i think if the sound is following the 3&4 channels on the amp it is probably something in the amp but if you have $15 you can get a adapter for the rca that acts as a noise filter it may or may not help and most stereo shops will let you try them to make sure they do what you want
good luck


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

i have tried a couple different kinds of filters doesntseem to get rid of it though.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i would believe the problem to be in the amp see if you can carry the amp to local shop and have them bench test it. that will tell you for sure if it is amp or install problem good luck


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

The only thing that doesn't make sense here is that the noise only occurs with the engine on. It would seem unlikely to me that the amp is the issue at that point...

What's your voltage off your alternator?
What's your voltage at the battery with the engine on/off?
What's the voltage at the amp?

If you disconnect the RCA's from the source and leave the other end connected to the amp, does the noise continue? Does the noise go away if the RCA's are completely off?

-Travis


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

my voltage at my cap is 14.0. The noise goes away if you pull the rcas but it doesnt follow a certain set of the or a certain output from the hu Not really sure on the other stuff will have to check it out. The amp has always been turned way down on the 3& 4 channels


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

scrappy said:


> my voltage at my cap is 14.0. The noise goes away if you pull the rcas but it doesnt follow a certain set of the or a certain output from the hu Not really sure on the other stuff will have to check it out. The amp has always been turned way down on the 3& 4 channels


Might be a stupid idea, but... swap the speaker wires (Not the RCA's) on channels 1&2 with 3&4, let us know if the noise follows the speakers...

-Travis


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Are your RCA'S a good quality type? If they aren't shielded then they'll cause noise alot of noise, your best bet is to re-run your RCA's totally and also re-ground the amp/amps. Just idea's that's all, these are thing's i'd start doing anyway's. Also if you've added an EQ or similar product sometime the cheaper one's are nothing but noise maker's trust me i've been there!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

2 of my rcas are monster cable and not really sure about the other one. Just barely put in one of the monster cable and replaced a memphis rca. Ive alraedy done the easy stuff reground amps check rcas maybe ill try the speaker wire deal but it doesnt follow the speaker but maybe the wires


----------

